# USPS Priority mail to Canada - how long does it take?



## thewishman (Dec 9, 2009)

Got a question emailed to me - how long does it take to get a package from Ohio to Ottawa?


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 9, 2009)

generally i see 7-10 days, unless a custom agent doesn't feel like sending it on, then who knows


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've had stuff take over 3 or 4 weeks before, and that's without customs interference, so it all depends...


----------



## thewishman (Dec 9, 2009)

Andrew, is that for a USPS Priority package?


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've sent packages from Texas to FtMcMurray take anywhere from 5 days to 4 weeks.  I sent all my Christmas stuff to my folks in October. LOL

James


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2009)

For Reno to Canada (anywhere) I usually expect at tleast two weeks. sometimes it gets there in half that time but at least two weeks does not let people down to often. From Canada to me seems to take 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 10, 2009)

in my 2 experiences about 1 1/2 weeks to 2 weeks


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 10, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> generally i see 7-10 days, unless a custom agent doesn't feel like sending it on, then who knows




Ditto. Longest wait yet was 29 calendar days from AZ to Toronto, Ontario. In summary "it varies".


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 10, 2009)

I live WELL away from the main depots, so it certainly takes longer for me to get anything...

I.E. I'm about a 28 hour drive from Toronto - which is a main hub for shipping...I think most of my stuff goes through Thunder Bay, sits there for about a month, and then comes up here!  

I find that the flat-rate packages almost always take a month...faster methods knock off about a week, at most!  

ANdrew


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't use UPS.

USPS will get it there in less than a week, then customs will decide whether they want to deliver.  MOST are there in under two weeks, but it CAN go a month.

We send quite a bit to Canada.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think that's just it, Ed - because my shipments go through a smaller customs depot, they take longer to process them.  

And please, never, ever, ever use UPS - it's an assault on the Canadian pocketbook! 

Andrew


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 10, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> We send quite a bit to Canada.



Send us a Pricess then... so she can show us how to cast.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 10, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Send us a Pricess then... so she can show us how to cast.:wink::biggrin:




NO ONE casts like the Princess!!!

(read that ANY way you want!)


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been quite lucky.  99% less than 2 elaspsed weeks.  Now I might have jinxed it.


----------

